# Another mineral question, Sweetlix?



## Our7Wonders (Oct 22, 2010)

Prepppng for my new goats.  As soon as they're bred we'll be bringing home two nubian does in milk.  

The dairy that I'm "adopting" from uses Purina goat minerals as that is the only one available locally.   I'm not sure about their goat products but I haven't been real happy with Purina's other products so I'm not thrilled about using it.  I don't mind ordering online or requesting the feed store to special order for me, but I'm rather new to the goat world and want to make sure we're starting off on the right foot.  

It seems like Sweetlix has been highly recommended here in the past.  Is it one of the better ones?  If not, is there something better I should be looking for?  And the meatmaker is ok for dairy goats?  Sweetlix makes a mineral formula for lactating does but I've not seen it recommended here, should it be avoided?

Can I use the same mineral formulation for pregnant, lactating, and dry does?  They'll be pregnant when the get here but are currently in milk, dried up before kidding, and then milked.  Will I need a different formula with each stage?

This newbie thanks you!!


----------



## ()relics (Oct 22, 2010)

I have tried quite a few different brands and have settled on a Goat Power loose mineral bagged by ADM.  Why do I prefer it?  No specific reason other than it is specifically formulated for goats and seems to contain everything I am looking for in a mineral, its definitely not the cheapest one on the market.  Any goat specific loose mineral is better than an all stock mineral, or a block mineral, or none at all....I think Sweet lix products are block minerals, at least the ones I am familiar with....I don't like blocks...and I think the meat maker contains a protein source...I don't like added protein sources.  Protein supply is the the job of my feed ration not my mineral supplement....jmo


----------



## lilhill (Oct 22, 2010)

Sweetlix Meatmaker loose goat minerals is what I use and the goats do quite well with it.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not sold on Sweetlix, just seemed to be one that several on here have recommended.  I'm open to any and all suggestions.  The Sweetlix that I'm referring to is a loose mineral, available in 25# bags.  I don't see protein listed on there.  I'm not thrilled about the artificial flavoring - do others have those as well?
*********************************************************
The one for lactating does is called Caprine Magnum Milk and here's the breakdown:

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

Calcium, Min   7.50% 
Calcium, Max   9.00% 
Phosphorus, Min   8.00% 
Salt, Min   10.00% 
Salt, Max   12.00% 
Magnesium, Min   4.50% 
Cobalt, Min   240 ppm 
Copper, Min   1,750 ppm 
Copper, Max   1,810 ppm 
Iodine, Min   450 ppm 
Manganese, Min   1.25% 
Selenium, Min   50 ppm 
Zinc, Min   1.25% 
Vitamin A, Min   300,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin D-3, Min   30,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin E, Min   400 IU/lb 

 INGREDIENT STATEMENT:

Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Molasses Products, Roughage Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Red Iron Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Mineral Oil and Artificial Flavoring.

**********************************************************
The Meatmaker one is as follows:

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

Calcium, Min   14.00% 
Calcium, Max   16.80% 
Phosphorus, Min   8.00% 
Salt, Min   10.00% 
Salt, Max   12.00% 
Magnesium, Min   1.50% 
Potassium, Min   1.50% 
Sulfur, Min   1.50% 
Cobalt, Min   240 ppm 
Copper, Min   1,750 ppm 
Copper, Max   1,810 ppm 
Iodine, Min   450 ppm 
Manganese, Min   1.25% 
Selenium, Min   50 ppm 
Zinc, Min   1.25% 
Vitamin A, Min   300,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin D-3, Min   30,000 IU/lb 
Vitamin E, Min   400 IU/lb 

 INGREDIENT STATEMENT:

Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Molasses Products, Roughage Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Mineral Oil, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Red Iron Oxide and Artificial Flavoring.

**********************************************************
I'm hoping to avoid trial and error - trial and success I'm good with though

thanks,
Debbi


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2010)

They all have artificial flavoring so that the goats will eat it. You want a mineral that is 2:1 calciumhosphorus. The first one is not 2:1. That can cause problems, especially for males.

I use Sweetlix as well. I actually tried several different minerals and the goats eat that one the best. You have to find what is best for your herd. Everyone has to go through the trial and error part. What is good for my herd may not be good for yours. 

The only problem I see with the first one is the amount of calcium.


----------

